# New and confused



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I am new here and have until now been loitering and reading.  But today has been tough.  A few weeks ago i had a diagnosis of Polycystic Ovaries.  I am 33 and DH and I are trying for our first child.  

So i have just about (i thought) got my head around that this was going to be a long process for us, and then today my best friend told me that she is pregnant.  They have only just begun trying, and i know i should be pleased for her (and I am) but I feel so jealous, and let down by my body.    

I guess i just thought i would introduce myself here to find some people who can identify with how i feel ...

thanks for reading 
Kat


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

hi there and welcome to ff! You hav definatly come to the right place for advice and sharing stories. It can take a while to get your head around all the abbreviations etc, but you'll find lots of people in the same situation as you. I totally know where your coming from with hearing news of friends getting pregnant. I am alot better now but i can remember times where i burst into tears (privatly). You just feel like everyone is getting pregnant at a drop of a hav. You feel cheated and that it should be you because u want it more than people who haven't even planned their baby! I hope you start your journey soon and meet some lovely people on here. You can always message me if u want to hav a chat Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Kat!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I think most of us have been in your position. It is never easy having to deal with such news. I have lost friends because I haven´t been able to deal with it and they haven´t been very sympathetic. I really wish I had an answer for you, I just try to prepare myself as much as I can and put a brave face on it, going to the loo and taking some deep breaths when it gets a bit much. As it is your best friend, are you able to talk to her openly about your treatment and how her pregnancy might make you feel? Hopefully she will understand when you are having a bad day. 

We have a PCOS section - CLICK HERE that you might be interested in. What is next for you?

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!        

Sue


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Thank you both very much for the warm welcome and kind words. 

She is a very close friend but it hurts because she knows what we are going through and yet didn't share with me that they were trying, so this was a complete shock. Did you all feel abit like everyone around you seemed to be getting pregnant?! i never noticed it before  

So i shall dust myself down, keep taking the vitamins, stick to the dieting and keep doing everything the docs suggest!


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Kat


I know very well how you are feeling, recently quite a few people I know have announced they are pregnant (1 even stated that her and her partner never wanted kids) and I reacted in exactly the same way.


Anyway, i'm here if you need anyone to talk to or any support.


Love Natasha x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Thank you Natasha...

Feeling much more positive today and strangely yesterdays news has just made me more determined!  I know my husband and I will make amazing parents and we will succeed at this no matter how hard it is! 

Feeling much better now I have my fighting spirit back   

kat x


----------



## Bess1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi puss-in-boots, 
I know EXACTLY where you are coming from and am so glad to find someone who feels like I do. I have wanted a baby for years and years but my DH didn't feel he was ready. Anyway, about 2 years ago he finally came around to my thinking. I was sooooo excited and just assumed I would be pregnant within 6 months at the most, but alas nothing happened. Every month was an awful disappointment. Went to Drs last year and was referred to Liverpool Women's. Turns out I have blocked tubes  . So, IVF is the only option. No sooner had I found out this awful news, practically all of my friends fell pregnant at once ! I would just be getting over one piece of their 'good news' when another would fall pregnant. Currently, I have 4 very close friends at various stages of pregnancy and 1 new god-daughter. AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! It's not that I don't want them to have babies, its just that i want one !!   

This is my first forum and I only started about 1 week ago, but it is amazingly helpful and the people on it really do understand when other people might not. MUch good luck. Keep in touch.
Bess


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Bess,

Oh wow it's so nice to hear that we all feel the same way!  Two of my closest friends are now pregnant and a third has just had her second child!  Even my sister in law is in on the act having just had their third one!  Its such a confusing bundle of emotions, on one hand I am really happy for them but on the other i feel a little resentful that its not happening for us.  Particularly when they all say give it time, it'll happen .... Grrrrr makes me made   But i guess you'll never understand this process unless you have been through it... 

Good Luck with your journey.... where are you at with the IVF?  

lots of hugs 
Kat


----------



## missjackson (Feb 5, 2009)

Puss-in-boots welcome to FF it is a wonderful, supportive place   . I too know how you feel. My friends have known for ages that my dh and me have had problems trying to get pregnant and last year my friend told me she was pregnant. I was devastated. Couldn't stop crying and just wanting it to be me. Luckily she is a great friend and was really nervous of telling me as she was worried about how I would react, but also told me she got pregnant really quickly and hadn't even been trying! Have had this said to me by quite a few friends now who all have lovely babies. I think the hardest one was when my brother told me his girlfriend was pregnant. he was really lovely about it, but it was my mum and dads first grandchild and they couldn't stop talking about how excited they were. I don't know if they just forgot about what we were going through or not but I found it really difficult to hear.
I now however have a gorgeous 9 month old niece who I adore and my mum and dad are alot better with how they are around us, but every now and again they say something which I find hard to listen too. I think with time you learn how to cope and even now when a friend says they are pregnant I still shed a few tears, but quickly pull myself together.
I am always so happy for them I think it's just the wish that it could be me instead of them.

I wish you loads of luck with your treatment

MissJ
xx


----------



## Bess1 (Apr 15, 2011)

This place is so great !  

Hi Puss-in-boots, 

I've just been given my date to start my first IVF treatment in June. Am trying not to get too excited, but its really difficult! Am a little nervous about the injections   and everything but mostly I'm worried it won't work. Still, I keep telling myself to keep positive  . Have they said that you need any treatment? 

Bess x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Bess,

We have got to have a laparoscopy to confirm the diagnosis and the we will be trying clomid for 6 months.  I am pleased that they think they know what is wrong and have a plan to solve it, but I (like you) am worried it won't work.  Trying to keep positive but its hard! 

Good Luck for June, its very exciting for you   Will be definitley following your journey closely   

Kat xx


----------

